# IBS .. exercise...breastfeeding...



## mleonards09 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am new to the forum and found you guys on google







Hoping someone has some advice!Hello1 I'm new here.I am an avid exerciser. I currently run 4 days a week...averaging 15-20 miles a week, so not a marathoner but can easily run 5-6 miles. I also do strength training on my off days....so I like to workout 5-6 days a week. It's a hobby, and a hueg stress release for me! I love it. I have IBS..I have been to a doctor and had a colonsocopy in 2007. All was clear. I haven't had any flare ups at all since having my second daughter last November (while pregnant with her I had more C than D even though I have more D most of the time when it's bugging me); I am breastfeeeding so I often wonder in hormones have played a part in that.So here is what has happened this week... Saturday we had chili for dinner, I was fine, Sunday I got up and ran a fast 5 miles (44 minutes). Felt gassy that day and a little crampy but no D. Monday morning woke up wtih D twice... thought maybe its a bug? But no never, no body aches. Rest f the day was fine--kept food minimal and didn't workout. Yesterday woke up fine. Had a normal BM; planned on running in the evening. Had toast and banana for breakfast...normal BM, had protein shake for lunch then at 4:30pm was racing to the bathroom. Didn't go run because I was afraid to leave!Nothing since. Kept food minimal after that. THis morning just ate a piece of toast and half a banana and am letting it settle before doing anything.SO questions for you ... does this sound like normal IBS stuff? I know it's so unpredictable. Can I workout at all today? I have a race on Sunday and I am really worried! I feel fine other than now I am sluggish from not working out or eating much. Also my baby is 9 drinking quite as mmonths old so I am wondering if my hormones are changing as she is getting older and eating more solids... she still nurses frequently, but sleeps well at night.TIA and sorry for the long winded post


----------

